# Gekaufte Kontaktdaten kein Freibrief für telefonische Werbeaktion



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2008)

Gekaufte Kontaktdaten kein Freibrief für telefonische Werbeaktion - heise online


> Käufer von Kontaktdaten dürfen keine Personen anrufen, ohne vorher zu prüfen, ob die Betroffenen damit einverstanden sind. Das hat nach Angaben des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (vzbv) das Landgericht Traunstein entschieden (Az.: 7 O 318/08 ). Der vzbv hatte gegen die Firma Wenatex geklagt, die laut Mitteilung zu einer Vertragsstrafe von 5100 Euro verurteilt wurde. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.


5000 € sind doch nur ein Trinkgeld für solche  Firmen. Da kann man fröhlich weiter nerven.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gekaufte Kontaktdaten kein Freibrief für telefonische Werbeaktion*

Man kann annehmen, dass (wahrscheinl.) nur ein Einzelfall zur Entscheidung kam, deshalb die geringe Strafe. Hätte die klagende Partei mehr Geschädigte beigeschafft, wäre die Vertragsstrafe sicher höher ausgefallen.


----------

